# Erstellen einer Suchleiste



## MC_Basstard (6. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich würd gern wissen wie man eine Suchleiste erstellt.
Weiß nich genau nach was ich da bei Google suchen soll under "Java Suichleiste erstellen" oder so kommt nur Schrott.

Ich hab hier eine Tabelle erstellt, wo die Daten von einer txt-Datei eingelesen werden:


```
public Telefonbuch()
    {
        try {
            dateilesen();
            } 
        catch (Exception e){};
    }
        
        public void dateilesen() throws IOException
        {   
        
        DefaultTableModel model = new DefaultTableModel(
            new Object[0][2],  //  2 == Spaltenzahl 
            new String[]{null});
            String[][] rowData = new String[2000][2];
        
            FileReader fr = new FileReader("C:/Temp/1-Telefonbuch.txt");    
            BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(fr);
            String zeile;
            int i =0;
            while ( (zeile = br.readLine()) != null )
            {
                String[] zeilenDaten = zeile.split(";");
                rowData[i] = zeilenDaten;
                i=i+1;
            }
            
        
    String[] columnNames = {"Name","Handynummer"};
    
    frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
    JTable table = new JTable( rowData, columnNames );
    frame.add( new JScrollPane(table) );
    frame.pack();
    frame.setVisible( true );
    frame.setSize(800,300); 
    frame.setTitle("Telefonbuchtest");
    frame.setResizable(true);
    
    
    }
```

Nun möchte ich eine Suchleiste erstellen, in der ich z.b. ha eingeb und es dan nur noch alles anzeigt wo mit ha beginnt. Leider weiß ich nicht genau wie sowas zu machen ist und wie gesagt Google hat mir leider auch nicht weitergeholfen.
Ich hab dan mal irgendwas mit Binäre suche gefunden aber ob ich des brauchen kann und wie das funktioniert weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Höff ihr könnt mir helfen!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Templon (6. Nov 2009)

Sowas JTable Filtering : JTable FilterSwingJava Tutorial ?


----------



## MC_Basstard (6. Nov 2009)

äm nope leider nicht ^^

ich mein ne Suchleiste

wie z.b. oben im Internetexplorer so ne Leiste wo ich z.b. Ha eingeb unds dan in der Liste (wo ich die Daten von der txt-Datei eingelesen habe) nur noch Namen anzeigt die mit Ha beginnen wie Hans, Hammel  oda was weiß ich ^^ und wenn ich nur H eingeb das es dan alles Anzeigt wo mit H anfangt weißt was ich mein? ^^

weiß leida nich genau wie ich des gscheid beschreiben soll xD


----------

